# Watched TV episodes disappearing from iPad



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

My son bought 3 seasons of a TV show (13 episodes per season) through iTunes which were all downloaded to his iPad.  He just noticed that now there are only 7 episodes in Season 1, and 8 episodes each in Seasons 2 and 3 (so now instead of having 39 episodes, he only has 23 on his iPad).

We went to iTunes and all 39 episodes are there, however some were marked with a circle, some with a half-circle, and others with none. It turns out that the episodes he'd already watched were the unmarked ones, the half-circles were partially watched episodes, and the full circles were the ones he hadn't watched at all.

We marked all the episodes as unwatched, and he's now syncing his iPad, so hopefully the missing episodes will reappear on his iPad.

Does anyone know of a way to prevent watched episodes from disappearing off his iPad?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

One of the options to sync the device, and I think it is the default, is to sync "unwatched" video onto ipad. Maybe he hasn't changed that to "sync all". If it is still on the default of "unwatched" it will removed what he has finished watching each sync. It will still be in itunes, but sync off device.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for replying, Laura.

We can't find anything that says to sync unwatched or sync all.

We did find something under TV shows that said to "automatically include all episodes of all shows," and said sync to that.  Still, after starting/watching an episode, it shows as such in iTunes.

Maybe there is no fix for it.  In the meantime, I told my son not to let an episode run all the way through, to stop it before it gets to the end, and maybe that will let him keep it on his iPad.  It seems to be working so far.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

With the iPad plugged in and visible in iTunes, choose the *iPad* from under the device menu on the left.

Choose the tab near the top of the main window that says *TV Shows*.

Check the box for *Sync TV Shows*

Check the box for *Automatically Include*

The top option in the drop-down box is *All*. Select it.

The top option in the right-most drop down box is *All Shows*. Select it.

Click the *Apply* button at the bottom right.

That will keep _all episodes_ of _all TV shows_ on the iPad, no matter their status.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you, pidgeon92.  I copied your directions, and between my two sons, they got it working.  It's way over my head!

I really appreciate your explicit instructions.  It's just what we needed.  : )


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Verena, whatever would us applebees do without you?
THanks for all your help on these boards.  I know I have gotten more than my fair share of it.


----------

